# Thief 4



## treelover (Feb 16, 2014)

Anyone getting it?, some incredible pre-order offers, such as 16 pounds on cdkeys.com, though they are going fast. The lighting is what made Thief 3 for me, so I hope the lighting is even more improved on this iteration.


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 16, 2014)

Looking forward to this one more than Thief 3, which was dumbed down compared to the first 2 games. It seems that there will be a lot of customisation options:



Latest trailer:


----------



## treelover (Feb 16, 2014)

http://www.pcgamer.com/uk/2013/12/0...akes-use-of-heavily-modified-unreal-engine-3/


I think I will get it on PC, not just for the game but the tech involved, new lighting model, etc, , apart from Crisis 3, nothing has really tested my uber machine, which I got remarkably cheap.

Won't be able to use AMD's mantle though, as card is earlier model, though there are rumours it will be extended to the 600 series.


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 16, 2014)

treelover said:


> http://www.pcgamer.com/uk/2013/12/0...akes-use-of-heavily-modified-unreal-engine-3/
> 
> 
> I think I will get it on PC, not just for the game but the tech involved, new lighting model, etc, , apart from Crisis 3, nothing has really tested my uber machine, which I got remarkably cheap.
> ...


I'm sure it will run fine on any decent PC gaming rig.


----------



## treelover (Feb 16, 2014)

The 'hands on' on pc gamer isn't too promising, talk of consolitis...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 20, 2014)

Like the look of this, it coming out on the consoles?


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 21, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Like the look of this, it coming out on the consoles?


Yes: PC, PS3, PS4, X Box 360, and X Box One.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 21, 2014)

It's leaked already and there have been livestreams. All the fears are realised. This is not Thief.


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 21, 2014)

Crispy said:


> It's leaked already and there have been livestreams. All the fears are realised. This is not Thief.


Poop


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 21, 2014)

Does it even after have the same voice actor for garret


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 21, 2014)

Ax^ said:


> Does it even after have the same voice actor for garret


No


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 21, 2014)

*shakes fist at the sky*


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 21, 2014)

Since the leaks, there's been a hell of a lot of whinging on the internet and specifically, on games sites from people who apparently expected this to be _exactly_ the same as a 16 year old game.

Still looks decent, though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 21, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> Yes: PC, PS3, PS4, X Box 360, and X Box One.



Good stuff!


----------



## treelover (Feb 22, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> Poop


----------



## treelover (Feb 22, 2014)

Crispy said:


> It's leaked already and there have been livestreams. All the fears are realised. This is not Thief.



So, pirates not only steal it, they ruin day one sales, mmm


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 22, 2014)

stupid dogbot said:


> Since the leaks, there's been a hell of a lot of whinging on the internet and specifically, on games sites from people who apparently expected this to be _exactly_ the same as a 16 year old game.
> 
> Still looks decent, though.



star wars all over again


----------



## classicdish (Feb 22, 2014)

stupid dogbot said:


> Since the leaks, there's been a hell of a lot of whinging on the internet and specifically, on games sites from people who apparently expected this to be _exactly_ the same as a 16 year old game.


More like a lot of people think that Dishonoured is the modern version of Thief & that Thief 4 could/should be similar but just stick to the existing lore/setting/characters etc.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 22, 2014)

Instead of reboots why not do new interesting things? Or at least do blatant rip offs that are better than the original?

Can someone re word this as a Viz top tip?


----------



## Cid (Feb 23, 2014)

The Deus Ex and Tomb Raider reboots were both excellent to be fair, don't see why they shouldn't do a Thief one too.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 24, 2014)

classicdish said:


> More like a lot of people think that Dishonoured is the modern version of Thief & that Thief 4 could/should be similar but just stick to the existing lore/setting/characters etc.



If they really expected the devs/produers to leave this as it always was, more fool them, really. When it comes to money, nothing is sacred and games aren't just for spotty oiks any more, they're big business.

I mean, they've kept his name.


----------



## tommers (Feb 24, 2014)

This is getting some pretty awful reviews.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 25, 2014)

Really? Where?


----------



## tommers (Feb 25, 2014)

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2014-02-24-thief-review

http://uk.ign.com/articles/2014/02/24/thief-review

http://www.gamespot.com/reviews/thief-review/1900-6415675/

Are the first three that come up on google.

Rock, paper shotgun liked it but i think John Walker might actually be disappearing up his own arse.

I think the one that i actually noticed was the one from sneaky bastards, but traffic has crashed their site.  I'll see if i can find it.


----------



## tommers (Feb 25, 2014)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/video-games/video-game-reviews/10658395/Thief-review.html

http://pastebin.com/TD4waGdv is the sneaky bastards one.


----------



## treelover (Feb 26, 2014)

Will this be modable as this is usually how fans get games how they like them?

Its looks like its lowest common denominator time again, how come Witcher series does well and its doesn't do this>


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 26, 2014)

treelover said:


> Will this be modable?


Almost certainly not.

If you want a moddable Thief game then you might like The Dark Mod It's a really good Thief like game based on the Doom 3 engine. It's now standalone (does not require Doom 3) and there are quite a few really good missions available for it.


----------



## treelover (Feb 26, 2014)

Reviews contradict each other though, The Edge review says sound plays a major part just like the original so walking across grass is quieter than gravel, Telegraph says it is depopulated, Edge says there are lots of varied NPS's, difficult to navigate really.

have DL DM, thanks.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 26, 2014)

Reviews often contradict each other, because no one on any of the review sites is without an agenda. Then again, often the reviews themselves are contradicted by the score. You have to wonder if the Eurogamer review was out of 100 instead of 10, would they have given it a bit more, because it doesn't read like a 60% review.

It looks almost exactly as I expected it to and I'll probably play it about as much as I did Dishonored when my housemate's pre-ordered copy turns up. Which is not very much.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 26, 2014)

played it, was better than Rambo... that's all im saying.


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 26, 2014)

B0B2oo9 said:


> played it, was better than Rambo... that's all im saying.



It would be _really_ hard not to be better than that


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 26, 2014)

tommers said:


> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2014-02-24-thief-review
> 
> http://uk.ign.com/articles/2014/02/24/thief-review
> 
> ...



Ah that's a shame...


----------



## treelover (Feb 26, 2014)

Lots of people go by reviews, maybe the publishers should consider demos again, let the gamer make their own minds up.


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 26, 2014)

treelover said:


> Lots of people go by reviews, maybe the publishers should consider demos again, let the gamer make their own minds up.


This game has been hyped, and hotly anticipated since its announcement in 2009. The reviews were all rather too late (I suspect this was a deliberate tactic by the publisher to minimise losses) to enable many people to cancel pre-orders. As the game is over 20GB on PC (I don't know how big it is on the other 4 platforms) It would still need a sizeable demo, requiring extra work for the developer, and most likely seen as a waste of money by the publisher.

Having said all this, I will play the game (being a fan since the first instalment) but I'm not expecting it to be any good (maybe I'll be surprised). Luckily, the first 3 games are still playable, along with the various mods, particularly the Dark Mod.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 27, 2014)

treelover said:


> Lots of people go by reviews, maybe the publishers should consider demos again, let the gamer make their own minds up.


When previous gen games now retail for almost £50 in the shops and come with paywalls and gated content (depending on your choice of vendor), going be reviews realy is the only way. Thief looks like it's going to be a waste of money.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Chz (Mar 5, 2014)

It's... Alright. The city hub is useless and frustrating and could possibly have been left out. Just have the missions (like the first two games) and put a side quest or two inside them. This would've tightened the game up a bit and removed one of its more irritating features. The missions themselves are fairly solid. No real complaints there other than it being a bit... meh. It's alright, pick it up in the sales.


----------



## treelover (Mar 8, 2014)

Is Dishonored better, in your opinion?


----------



## Chz (Mar 8, 2014)

Less Thief-y, but a better overall game.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 14, 2014)

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/8891-Thief-Stealing-a-Classic


----------



## treelover (Mar 28, 2014)

http://savygamer.co.uk/2014/03/27/thief-pc-8-01/

only 9.99 now here, follow link 

too cheap?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 21, 2014)

I'd be tempted at that price...


----------



## treelover (Nov 22, 2014)

3.99 now on Square Enix site


----------

